# Meat Market 3



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't know if any of you have seen Meat Market 1 or 2 but they're low budget apocolyptic zombie fare and even tho the budget was indeed looooow I rather enjoyed the pair, learned today that Meat Market 3 is getting off the ground, for those interested...

http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=5854

*Fangoria*

Canadian filmmaker Brian Clement gave Fango the scoop that he's gearing up to shoot the third in his MEAT MARKET series of zombie movies, and sent along the pics at left and below from some test footage he's already shot. He describes this entry to us as "very much darker and creepier. I want to take everything I've learned about lighting and production design on the last two movies I've done, and apply it to a frightening and bloody zombie story." That previous duo are EXHUMED and THE DEAD INSIDE, the latter of which we most recently updated you on here.

Clement's storyline for MEAT MARKET 3 takes a different tack from the usual ghoul-survival scenario: "A young couple attempts to make their way to a rescue station during a worldwide crisis in which the dead return to life seeking living victims for sustenance," he begins the synopsis. "When they arrive, the center is overrun by the undead and they seek refuge in a nearby abandoned house, and can only watch in horror as destruction and carnage ensue outside the windows. Low on food and water and deprived of sleep, their grasp on sanity begins to slip away. But they have one small hope that may allow them to battle their way across the war zone that was once the Garden City to what they hope is another survivor, and escape the maelstrom together. They fight not only with the reanimated dead, but with their own bodies and minds, as they hallucinate and slip in and out of consciousness.

"Rather than being trapped in a standard 'characters trapped and slowly getting picked off' scenario," he continues, "they also have to contend with 'real-life' problems of needing food, etc., and how that affects them, and their ability to fight their way out due to weakness, fatigue and the accompanying lack of lucidity. I also want to depict one of these oft-mentioned but never-seen 'rescue stations.' The movie will be a blend of claustrophobic thriller, intense action and of course the requisite gore and destruction. I was given a pitch to do it by Cryptkeeper Films out of the UK, which put up the budget, and now I'm getting right down to work on it. I'm eager to apply everything I tried with lighting, set design and creepy stylistic touches on THE DEAD INSIDE to a gory zombie movie."

The first two MEAT MARKETs are available on special-edition DVDs from SRS Cinema, and the EXHUMED disc can be purchased directly from Clement's Frontline Films. The writer/director has also set up a MEAT MARKET 3 section of his site, and you can go directly to it here... http://www.frontlinefilms.net/meatmarket3.htm


----------

